# Angle head & Ultra Light Rock



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed when running angles that is the tape coat when you run the angle head it tends to push the 1/2" ultra light up as you are trying to go over them? I never have had any problems with regular 1/2" on basement lids but the ultra light on 2' O/C seems to want to flex too much messing up what the angle head is suppose to do. It is not because the mud is to thin still have to push hard enough to let it do its job, even setting the springs back on the head don't seem to matter. Maybe I will have to try a flusher on the angles and see what happens. Some feedback please .


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Is it just me or has anyone else noticed when running angles that is the tape coat when you run the angle head it tends to push the 1/2" ultra light up as you are trying to go over them? I never have had any problems with regular 1/2" on basement lids but the ultra light on 2' O/C seems to want to flex too much messing up what the angle head is suppose to do. It is not because the mud is to thin still have to push hard enough to let it do its job, even setting the springs back on the head don't seem to matter. Maybe I will have to try a flusher on the angles and see what happens. Some feedback please .



think you said it all SS


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The only brand I have noticed not having this issue is USG brand. All others seem to be soft and suspect.


----------

